# Ibanez 2014



## ixlramp (Jan 17, 2014)

Im reminded why Ibanez are my favourite guitar company, the BTBs have a 7 string (which seems to be no longer an limited edition) and a singlecut, now there are extended-fingerboard fretless SRs and a SR6 30" 6 string baritone.


----------



## emptytheearth (Jan 19, 2014)

That last one looks like an ibanez version of a fender bass vi


----------



## Leuka (Jan 19, 2014)

^ that's kind of what it is


----------



## KBurks (Jan 19, 2014)

Great deal of want with that new 5 string fretless. Extended fretboard, Bart PU's, Piezo system. Now for pricing and availability in Canada.


----------



## emptytheearth (Jan 20, 2014)

Leuka said:


> ^ that's kind of what it is



Lol. I just ment that I think that it's cool, because other than the bass vi itself, I've never seen anything like it. I think I like this one more though because it seem more 'bass-ish' while the bass vi seem more 'guitar-ish' if that makes any sense


----------



## tripforks (Jan 20, 2014)

^ Schecter do a couple of nice VI styles, though they're also pretty guitarish.

These are all so cool! I don't like buying gear new, but those fretless look so good.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 22, 2014)

All that coolness, and they went with a 3TS finish.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 23, 2014)

I am tempted by a BTB 6 string. Not sure which one though, it'll serve as a back up to my Dingwall. 

BTB776PB





BTB676M





BTB1406VNF





They are all dang nice!


----------



## Necris (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks like I'm buying an Ibanez SRC6 this year.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 23, 2014)

The src6. 
SR Crossover - YouTube

The portomento.
SR Portamento - YouTube

The terra firma.
BTB Terra Firma - YouTube


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Jan 23, 2014)

Theres a new K5 also, all white that he currently is using on tour


----------



## KBurks (Jan 23, 2014)

Even more want for that Portamento fretless /drool .


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Jan 23, 2014)

Electric Basses K5 - K5WHLTD Fieldy | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Necris (Jan 23, 2014)

Its cool that the portamento has a piezo system in it, that would be a lot of fun to play with.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 24, 2014)

ixlramp said:


> ...the BTBs have a 7 string (which seems to be no longer an limited edition)...



Really? I haven't seen it in any of the leaked catalogs. 

I hope it's true!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 25, 2014)

To me this is it for Ibanez 2014






Looks amazing and with these nordies, I'm sure it'll sound sick.


----------



## LordHar (Jan 26, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> To me this is it for Ibanez 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, that's the one that is on top of my list


----------



## Aris_T (Jan 26, 2014)

The 5 string ATK made me drool. I'd love to try the 30'' SR too!


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jan 28, 2014)

hmmmm....looks like its between the terra firma and the crossover for me


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 28, 2014)

I also like Ibanez (basses) but I'll take the 6 string baritone over the 30" bass vi personally thou would like to compare .. anyone know what the main diff is?


----------



## Meximelt (Jan 28, 2014)

sifi2112 said:


> I also like Ibanez (basses) but I'll take the 6 string baritone over the 30" bass vi personally thou would like to compare .. anyone know what the main diff is?



if you're talking about the iron label baritone, it is 28 inches. the src6 is 30. And I'm getting them both this year. The src6 is gonna be first since I've been dreaming of a sound gear Bass VI for years. It's just perfect.


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah 28" bari ... I've a warmoth 7 bari which I think is just slightly longer & I really like this scale length tuning to F# .. I'm just not too sure about 7 strings tho


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 30, 2014)

Baritone done correctly ... it has bass tuners that will cope with anything, no more drilling out tuner posts or unwinding strings.


----------



## Kaickul (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm eyeing an ATK5 this year.


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't wait to get my hands on one of these.


----------

